# Long haul flying in first trimester



## TraceyK (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi,

I've been looked around the internet and keep reading conflicting advice ....

I've just recently found out I'm pregnant (5 weeks), but I've booked and paid for a trip to New Orleans when I'll be 9/10 weeks. Is it safe for me to fly? The flight is 13 hours long in total (2 flights) each way? Obviously I want to go, but not if I'm putting myself or my baby at risk. I'll be away from the UK for a week. 

I already have a 17 month old daughter - straightforward pregnancy with her - but I'll be leaving her with her grandparents for New Orleans as this is a sort of second honeymoon. Both babies were conceived after Clomid 100mg. I have PCOS and as such am overweight - but otherwise fit and healthy.

Do I stay or do I go?

Tracey


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

There isn't any hard evidence to suggest that flying carries any risks.  Be sure to wear flight socks and keep mobilising.  It might be worth mentioning it to your consultant as some of them would want you to take a low dose of aspirin,

Have a lovely time!!!

emilycaitlin xx


----------

